# Cinch zu VGA



## robbe (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher obs hierein gehört, aber ich probiers einfach mal.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen DVD/Videorecorder, den ich an einen PC-Bildschirm anschließen will. Der Recorder hat einen Cinch Ausgang (3 Stecker) und der Monitor hat einen VGA Eingang. 
Jetzt die Frage, ist das ohne weiteres mit so einem Kabel möglich oder brauche ich dazu einen speziellen Konverter?

Und falls es möglich ist, was kann ich da für eine Bildqualität erwarten?

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe
http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDeta...oog&productcode=325323&utm_source=google_shop


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

Was für einen Cinch-Ausgang hat der denn, was steht da dran? Wenn da was von VGA steht, dann würd es vermutlich gehen. Sind denn noch zusätzlich Sound-Buchsen vorhanden, also rot+weiß? Und was für ein player isses denn genau? Benutzt Du die Videorecorderfunktion überhaupt noch? Wenn nein, dann würd ich lieber direkt einen player mit HDMI kaufen anstatt 20-25€ in so ein Kabel für ein rel. schlechtes anloges Bild zu investieren.


----------



## robbe (20. Oktober 2010)

Es handelt sich um den LG RC389H. Die Cinch Anschlüsse sind solche Komponenten Anschlüsse (3 Video Buchsen). Audio ist extra und wird sowieso optisch angebunden. 
Er hat ja sogar einen HDMI Anschluss, allerdings ist es soweit ich weiß nicht möglich, einfach HDMI an VGA anzuschließen. Und dummerweiße ist an dem Bildschirm nunmal nur noch VGA frei.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2010)

Also, wenn das so Buchsen mit "Y P P" in grün, blau und rot sind, dann geht das AFAIK nicht, außer mit nem aktiven Wandler, quasi ner kleinen externen Graifkkarte. Aber component ist was anderes als VGA. Es gibt lediglich bei einigen Beamern auch VGA-Eingänge, die ebenfalls dieses YPP können, aber bei TFTs ist das meines Wissens nicht so. WENN Deiner das kann, dann müßte das aus dessen Anleitung hervorgehen.

Solche externen Boxen wiederum kosten halt dann schon um die 40-50€.

Für was brauchst Du denn diesen Player überhaupt noch?


----------



## robbe (20. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich zum Video und DVD schauen. Hab noch recht viele VHS Kasetten und zum DVD schauen will ich nicht immer den Rechner laufen lassen.

An den Buchsen steht Y PB PR , also siehts wohl schlecht aus. Mal angenommen, ich schließe meinen Rechner per VGA an den Monitor an, dann würde der DVI Eingang ja frei werden. Würde die Verbindung vom Recorder zum Monitor mit einem HDMI auf DVI Kabel problemlos klappen?
Und wäre die Bildqualität am PC sichtbar schlecht, wenn ich ihn nur per VGA an den Monitor anschließe?


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2010)

Kauf doch einfach einen HDMI Splitter
Digitus DS-41302 HDMI-Splitter: AV-Umschalter & Verteiler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Natürlich zum Video und DVD schauen. Hab noch recht viele VHS Kasetten und zum DVD schauen will ich nicht immer den Rechner laufen lassen.
> 
> An den Buchsen steht Y PB PR , also siehts wohl schlecht aus. Mal angenommen, ich schließe meinen Rechner per VGA an den Monitor an, dann würde der DVI Eingang ja frei werden. Würde die Verbindung vom Recorder zum Monitor mit einem HDMI auf DVI Kabel problemlos klappen?
> Und wäre die Bildqualität am PC sichtbar schlecht, wenn ich ihn nur per VGA an den Monitor anschließe?


 
Der player hat HDMI? ^^  Dann schließ den per Adapter an DVI an, das geht. Du Kannst ja dann einfach nen switch für DVI/HDMI kaufen, dann musst Du den PC auch nicht an VGA dranmachen (was schlechter aussieht), oder Du steckst halt bei Bedarf einfach am Monitor um.


----------



## robbe (21. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du sowas? Auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

Genau so was. das müßte an sich klappen, HDMI und DVI sind ja rein technisch bis auf den Ton und die Tatsache, dass HDMI den Kopierschutz HDCP beherrschen MUSS, identisch.


----------



## robbe (21. Oktober 2010)

Ok, Danke. Dann werd ich mir mal so nen Umschalter besorgen.


----------

